# First attempt at Damascus steel (Faux)



## Bob Wemm (Oct 27, 2015)

This is my first attempt at making a faux Damascus steel blank.
Obviously more metal is required but I am pretty happy with this one.
Only has 1 coat of thin CA.
Thanks for looking and C & C Welcome.:biggrin:

Bob


----------



## PenPal (Oct 27, 2015)

Bob using the Rosetta Stone it says very interesting things about blank making one for posterity mate love it.

Peter.


----------



## USNR'03 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bob Wemm said:


> This is my first attempt at making a faux Damascus steel blank.
> Obviously more metal is required but I am pretty happy with this one.
> Only has 1 coat of thin CA.
> Thanks for looking and C & C Welcome.:biggrin:
> ...



Bob
Love the Blank!!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 27, 2015)

Very Very Nice.

Please show the completed pen.
Wondering which kit you plan to pair ir with.


----------



## mark james (Oct 27, 2015)

Gee Bob, tired of stabilizing rare toxic grasses that nobody has ever seen before??? :biggrin:!

Nice blank!


----------

